# License reciprocity (a big joke)



## GCracker (Feb 9, 2007)

Short rant!

Why in hell do they make you jump through so many hoops to get licensed in another state? I submitted references, experience, etc all validated by the state prior to taking the PE exam. Now, I have to do the whole thing over again to practice in another state. Seems like a giant waste of time to me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 9, 2007)

I work in VT and took the test here, but can literally see NH from our office. So naturally we do work in both states and it makes sense for the PEs here to be licensed in both states.

I realized that applying by reciprocity in NH involved everything that applying to take the exam did - references, transcripts, experience, etc. You basically do everything but retake the exam.

This was why I decided to, and am in the process of getting a NCEES Record. Should streamline the process I'm thinking.

And NH was an easy state. My application package to Mass was 110 pages long, not including all the verifications included in the Record, which is required for a reciprocity license in MA.


----------



## GCracker (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm going to set up an NCEES record as well to keep from having to do this every time. But, they say to figure about 2-3 months to get everything set up with NCEES. I'm trying to get licensed in another state and open a new firm sooner than that.

:beerchug: 10940623: 10940623:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 9, 2007)

It's gonna take a couple months from the time you get your state board paperwork going, get references out, and then wait until the next board meeting once they've got all your stuff anyway.


----------



## Slugger926 (Feb 10, 2007)

Sometimes, enforcement of the laws are a joke. Unless boards can get agressive and audit any tech company like medical boards can audit hospitals, there will be lots of cheating. THere are a lot of HS grads and unlicensed college grads passing themselves off as engineers, and the managers with business degrees don't know any different.


----------



## Art (Feb 11, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I work in VT and took the test here, but can literally see NH from our office. So naturally we do work in both states and it makes sense for the PEs here to be licensed in both states.
> I realized that applying by reciprocity in NH involved everything that applying to take the exam did - references, transcripts, experience, etc. You basically do everything but retake the exam.
> 
> This was why I decided to, and am in the process of getting a NCEES Record. Should streamline the process I'm thinking.
> ...


110 pages!

I could see

5 for the app

2 for transcripts

2 for proof of registration

5 for references

5 for experience documentation

that's not even 20...but 110!!!

what/how/why?


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 11, 2007)

110 pages???

I bet VTenviro added in the "examples of one's work," which is required for MA comity.


----------

